# vs Dallas game thread



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Always like seeing Nick back in LA.

I might be crazy but I would put my money on the Lakers winning this game. Out of all the teams in the league Dallas is least capable of guarding Shaq. Especially without Jones and Eschemeyer. Watch Horry's D on Nowitzki and Griffin's D on Kobe...


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

The Lakeshow needs to get back on track and winning this game would be a good start. It'll be tough, but the Lakers have always been known to step-up to the big challenges. Theirs one tomorrow vs Dallas.


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

Madson shoot two consective air balls in the foul line. Don't play balls when you are drunk.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

Is Samake Walker supposed to be back yet Friday? He played for Dallas.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Another bump in the road.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> Madson shoot two consective air balls in the foul line. Don't play balls when you are drunk.


Shaq has never done that. On his previous 2, he also air balled one. He should stick to dancing.

-Petey


----------



## Azadre (Aug 25, 2002)

Well, my money is on Dallad, but, this is going to be an awesome game.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

This will be the 1st game all year the Lakers will play like Champs. Look for Kobe and Shaq to go off maybe 35 a piece. Shaq will hurt them early and often and Kobe will slice up Griffin. Griffin likes to hold off the ball and Kobe will get some calls at home. Lakers will win and send a message to the league.


----------



## FOXYboy (Aug 26, 2002)

i guarantee! the mavs will win!


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> This will be the 1st game all year the Lakers will play like Champs. Look for Kobe and Shaq to go off maybe 35 a piece. Shaq will hurt them early and often and Kobe will slice up Griffin. Griffin likes to hold off the ball and Kobe will get some calls at home. Lakers will win and send a message to the league.


Glad there is some optimism around here. I agree, Lakers WIN!!


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

that lakers need to win(and samakie walker needs to play cause madsen sucks a *EDITED ) I say LAKERS WIN Go Walker


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Lakers- 108
Mavs- 103


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Lakers- 108
> Mavs- 103


Don't forget to put Shaq and Kobe as players of the day


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> 
> 
> Don't forget to put Shaq and Kobe as players of the day


Only if they earn it.


----------



## FOXYboy (Aug 26, 2002)

player of the day would rather be nash and dirk! or a mavs player! 
LA-104
DAL-114


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FOXYboy</b>!
> i guarantee! the mavs will win!


I guarantee that if the Lakers win, you will stop posting on this forum for a while.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> I guarantee that if the Lakers win, you will stop posting on this forum for a while.


C'mon Damian, don't instigate anything. Lets all stick to b-ball.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> C'mon Damian, don't instigate anything. Lets all stick to b-ball.


Sorry, you're right.

But I'm sure I'm right, whenever the Lakers win he doesn't post on the board for like 2 or 3 days.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm embarrassed to be a Lakers fan. I really am.

This is it, after this loss, the team is finished. The Lakers will definitely not even get close to making the Playoffs this year.

They should plan on rebuilding and hope that they get the number one pick in the draft.

How can you be outscored by 27 points in 7 minutes? It was 31-30 in the second quarter. I'm disgusted, no one puts in any effort.

I'm just astonished, the Lakers suck. They flat out suck this year,


----------



## hogey11 (Aug 30, 2002)

wow even i didnt lose that much faith in the lakers, and i'm not even a fan.

but dallas is putting on a clinic.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Oh yeah, my prediction for the final score is 124-82.

Do I even have to bother saying who I think will win?


----------



## FOXYboy (Aug 26, 2002)

how can i not post if the lakers are now massacered! damn i was right with the double digit lead guarantee by the mavs! i told you this is not worth watching the mavs are playing against the last team in the pacific!


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

People...there are 24 minutes of basketball left. OK? If they lose, they lose, but there are 24 minutes of basketball left.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FOXYboy</b>!
> how can i not post if the lakers are now massacered! damn i was right with the double digit lead guarantee by the mavs! i told you this is not worth watching the mavs are playing against the last team in the pacific!


The Heat scored 22 points in the first half. That's all I have to say.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

This game pretty much sums up how the lakers year has been so far. They were outplayed in every which way in the 1st half by a relentless Dallas team.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FOXYboy</b>!
> how can i not post if the lakers are now massacered!



You can post all you want and I'm sure by now, you know the guidelines around here.........RIGHT!!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm just amazed.

The refs have blown LOADS of calls. But even if those calls had gone the Lakers way, we would still be losing by about 10.

It just seems like the NBA has told officials that they don't want the Lakers to win anymore. Maybe it's for ratings, I don't know. But there have been at least 5 calls tonight where the ball should've clearly gone to LA, but it went to Dallas. Dallas is killing the Lakers, it's not like they even need the ball.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

See my "Pathetic" thread...it truly describes my feelings in this matter. I'm really very disappointed.   :upset:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Also, what makes it even more frustrating is that Dallas still has their best players on the court...and they're still shooting threes!

Atleast show SOME sportsmanship and bring in some of your bench players (besides Van Exel!) and take out Finley and Nash. Any other team would (besides the Celtics).


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> I'm just amazed.
> 
> The refs have blown LOADS of calls. But even if those calls had gone the Lakers way, we would still be losing by about 10.
> ...


C'Mon, it has gone both ways. Finley got hacked by Shaq a few times with no calls. The refs aren't costing the Lakers, they just aren't playing well.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Also, what makes it even more frustrating is that Dallas still has their best players on the court...and they're still shooting threes!
> 
> Atleast show SOME sportsmanship and bring in some of your bench players (besides Van Exel!) and take out Finley and Nash. Any other team would (besides the Celtics).


What? The Lakers are a championship team. They are never out of it, and the Mavs shouldn't pack it in too early.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

As I speak, the lead is down to 15. This game is not even close to being over.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

The lead is down to 10. That is why you don't take out your starters.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

10 pt game what happened?!`


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This could be the miraculous comeback I talked about.

Lakers are on an 18-2 run in the fourth quarter. It's now 82-92 with about 7 minutes left. Devean George just hit a three and the crowd is going nuts.

But Steve Nash is coming into the game, this could get interesting. If only the Lakers could play like this for a whole game. 

Now we'll just all have to hope and pray for the best in this final 7 minutes.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

This is what the Lakers need to save their season a win here/


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> This could be the miraculous comeback I talked about.
> 
> Lakers are on an 18-2 run in the fourth quarter. It's now 82-92 with about 7 minutes left. Devean George just hit a three and the crowd is going nuts.
> ...


That you talked about? All I have seen from you is how the Lakers are done and won't make the playoffs.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

lakers gonna win!!`


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> lakers gonna win!!`


It looks like it.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

93-96!

Shaq is shooting a free throw! Still just over 3 minutes left! 

WOW!


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

Did I not tell you the game wasn't over? Did I, the Kings fan, not tell you that? Come on...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Brian Shaw!!! 

100-100!

WOW!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Van-Exel is a freakin killer.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Another bump in the road.


On the way to the four peat...

I'm just at a loss for words, I'll gather my thoughts in the morning.

I have never watched a game where the Mavs beat the Lakers at home.


----------



## hogey11 (Aug 30, 2002)

I will be the first Non-Lakers fan to give the Lakers a lot of respect tonite.

They pulled it out, Kobe came up big.

Dallas played a horrible second half. The loss is reflective of that, and its completely their fault. they just couldnt pull out the win.

good job, los angeles, you seem to be making your way back in it.

A 4-peat on the way though? i need a bit more to say anything like that. Watch out for Dallas next time, they will remember this.


----------



## kingofkings (Jun 9, 2002)

I have a feeling that this is the kind of game that builds up confidence and generates higher team morale. This might be the kind of game that the Lakers need to win, to clear up all the cobwebs and junk that has plagued them all season.

The Mavs have so many weapons that they are so hard to stop. The great thing about them, is that because they have so many long range shooters and scorers, they spread the opposing teams all over the floor, which creates space for guys like Finley and Nash to drive to the hole.

Anyway, this is the kind of win that can get their season back on track. They grasped victory from the jaws of defeat, amazing.

What scares me about the Mavs is they have so many guys that can shoot the ball. Their players that are suspect defensively, are hidden through the zone. Every player on that team, bar Jones and Bradley are legitimate three point threats. If you try and stop one of them, another player steps up and scores. Not many teams have enough defenders in their lineup to stop the Mavs when they get hot. You might stop one or two, but it is the 3rd or 4th guy that causes damage.

Great win by the Lakers though. It is only one win but it is a special win...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

KC, Wiggum...are you guys freakin psychics?!

How the hell did you know they were gonna come back?! 

Good God, disregard all of my other posts! I was just clearly frustrated that the Lakers were being massacred. I'm sure every other Lakers fan was too.

BOY WAS I WRONG! 

But we need to continue this good play through our next few games.

MAN...I MEAN, I WAS W-R-O-N-G!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Shaq early ,Kobe late the formula of a champion this game perfectly illustrates why you need both guys to be champions. It Takes a team , Shaw hitting big shots, George hitting a big shot. They showed me tonight what I've always known that at the darkest hour is when you see the Lakers at their best. WOW


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ok I have some thoughts.

Nick Van Exel will be the Mavs MVP come playoff time.

Adrian Griffin guards Kobe better than anyone else in the league, it is no coincedence that Griffin didn't play a single minute in the 4th quarter.

In your face Mark Cuban, I hate you and want to punch you in the face.

Rick Fox is useless.

Brian Shaw was left for dead 3 years ago... wow.


----------



## hogey11 (Aug 30, 2002)

Walt Williams is almost as useless as Fox.

I like Mark Cuban.

Griffen could have prevented this.

Give it up to the Lakers.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> KC, Wiggum...are you guys freakin psychics?!
> 
> How the hell did you know they were gonna come back?!
> ...


Did you watch the WCF last year?

How many times do we have to see the stinkin' replay:

**Marv Albert voice**

HORRY FOR THREE!!!!!!!

YES!!!!!


I know better than to call a game too early.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> I know better than to call a game too early.


Very true.

And actually, hearing Marv Albert saying that again and again is starting to get annoying to me too.

But you gotta love the three-ball that Horry hit.

Actually, no you don't.

But Lakers fans do.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> In your face Mark Cuban, I hate you and want to punch you in the face.


Hahaha, ditto.

But you have to love the passion that he has for his team.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hogey11</b>!
> Walt Williams is almost as useless as Fox.


Hey hey hey now. Walt Williams is DEFINITELY not even close to useless. 

IMO he is one of the best three-point shooters in the game today. He has hit so many outside shots off of the bench for Dallas this year that it's unreal.

He didn't have a great game tonight, but he is still one hell of a player.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> Ok I have some thoughts.
> 
> Nick Van Exel will be the Mavs MVP come playoff time.
> ...



Agree with alot of this first off Griffin does a good job of funneling Kobe to the help then he stays down he doesn't go for fakes and does a good job of clutching and grabbing off the ball all legal stuff.

All Brian Shaw does is make plays, he has a reliable three pt stroke plus he's a great entry passer to Shaq ,he also doesn't take foolish shots like Fox and Fisher do sometimes. 

I've been hard on George but his energy and rebounding were big tonight. His length on defense was key. 

Fox and Fisher aren't good enough athletes to deal with the Mavs wing players all they do is hold and pick up fouls. 

The Mavs are tough they have so many penetrate and kick guys that they can keep you constantly off balance. Van excel is tough as nails. They really missed Najera's rebounding and weakside defense tonight. The Mavs defense is for real that zone is tough to crack. If you don't have a wing player like Kobe who can slash you're in trouble playing them. 


Funny thing is the Lakers seemed to comeback when they started to go away from Shaq some. I thought early in the game they were to focused in getting him the ball.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Dallas this and Dallas that, but until they can win under pressure they'll never have the Lakers card.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FOXYboy</b>!
> how can i not post if the lakers are now massacered! damn i was right with the double digit lead guarantee by the mavs! i told you this is not worth watching the mavs are playing against the last team in the pacific!



The only thing that's massacered here is your post. Don't try and delete it cause I got it.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> Did you watch the WCF last year?
> ...



Shaq and Kobe didn't earn the players of the day picture???


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Shaq and Kobe didn't earn the players of the day picture???


Nope, Duncan deserves it.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Come on man, Kobe had 21 points in the fourth quarter on 8-8 shooting, and he made the game-winning shot! They came back from 30 points down for crying out loud!

27 points, 9 rebounds, 7 assists.

You had him as the Player of the Day earlier but you took him off and replaced him with Duncan.

Com' on KC, make Duncan and Kobe Co-Players of the Day.


----------



## hogey11 (Aug 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey hey hey now. Walt Williams is DEFINITELY not even close to useless.
> ...


I was referring to his 4th quarter non-heroics. He was playing instead of Adrian Griffen, which is why i made that comment. Sorry, i failed to mention the lack of seriousness in that comment, as i agree that Walt Williams is far from useless; he was just useless tonite.

And i have to agree with KC, Duncan deserves that. His team won just as much as Kobe's did tonite, and a line of 29, 10, 6, and 8 is more impressive than Kobe's. You forget to mention that Kobe was non-existent in the first 3 quarters, which is why Duncan gets the nod from me as well. Kobe is a very close second though.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> KC, Wiggum...are you guys freakin psychics?!
> 
> How the hell did you know they were gonna come back?!
> ...


I won't say I was sure the Lakers would win this one. But as a Laker fan I know that in the fourth quarter we play a different basketball. 

Still was hard to believe: 88 - 61 Lakers, in the end of the 3rd quarter.

What a victory.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Come on man, Kobe had 21 points in the fourth quarter on 8-8 shooting, and he made the game-winning shot! They came back from 30 points down for crying out loud!
> 
> 27 points, 9 rebounds, 7 assists.
> ...


I feel you damian. KC has posted co-players of the day, but he doesnt like Kobe so..... what can you do


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Duncan deserved it more today guys. KC has been very objective with his choices and he can post whoever he wants as player of the day. Guess what? So can you..... 

Back to the game. WOW! I've seen some great comebacks before, but this one was un-freaking-believable.

Some quotes from last night from the LA Times:

"I just told them not to look at the score because it won't do any good," Coach Phil Jackson said.

"It's nice to have a team that believes it has the ability to overcome insurmountable odds," Jackson said. "I think tonight was looking like an insurmountable odd."

"It's all about believing in yourself," Jackson said. "This is a team that's played under the duress of ridicule. It's a big win."

"It was really hard for them in the locker room," Jackson said. "They had their heads in their hands. I had to get them rooted and ready."

O'Neal might have set the mood for their refusal to quit when he refused to come out of the game. Samaki Walker stood at the scorer's table. The horn sounded. Walker started in. But O'Neal refused to come out.
Jackson waved at him. O'Neal waved back. "No. I ain't coming."
Jackson laughed. But O'Neal was serious.
"He's the first player I've ever had do that to me," Jackson said.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>naesdj</b>!
> Duncan deserved it more today guys. KC has been very objective with his choices and he can post whoever he wants as player of the day. Guess what? So can you.....
> 
> Back to the game. WOW! I've seen some great comebacks before, but this one was un-freaking-believable.
> ...


It's strange, but even with the Mav's big lead at the half, I wasn't comfortable. There was a look on Shaq's face after half time that just made me even more uncomfortable. I think he set the tone when he wouldn't come out of the game and between he and Kobe & Horry - they made the team believe they could come back and they did!

This game might turn out to be a pivotal game not only for the Lakers, but for the Mavs and the Kings in the west and the Pacers & Philly in the east, as well.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>naesdj</b>!
> O'Neal might have set the mood for their refusal to quit when he refused to come out of the game. Samaki Walker stood at the scorer's table. The horn sounded. Walker started in. But O'Neal refused to come out.
> Jackson waved at him. O'Neal waved back. "No. I ain't coming."
> Jackson laughed. But O'Neal was serious.
> "He's the first player I've ever had do that to me," Jackson said.


Somehow I knew there Shaq would get the props for the win


----------



## Azadre (Aug 25, 2002)

H-o-l-y C-r-a-p! 
Last nights game was a pure clutch performance from the lakers. I thought the game was mavs win, but shaq and kobe come back. 
Good Job Lakers!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> I think he set the tone when he wouldn't come out of the game


But that was in the first quarter.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> Somehow I knew there Shaq would get the props for the win


Are you ever going to make a post that isnt about how you think Kobe gets no respect? Its getting a little old


----------

